# Domain redirect



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok registered a Domain through Google, tried a few free hosts building the site, learning about things. Upgraded to a premium plan. well working on the site I found out that if trying to access it via a secure address https://www.rebelrisefarm.com it brings up a page I have nothing to do with. if typed in any other way rebelrisefarm.com or http:// it will serve the site. this only happens after changing my records to point to their name servers. Anyone know how to explain this better?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am getting "This webpage is not available"

https means it is a secure site which you are probably not paying for. It is reserved however by your hosting company but that is a standard message


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I got it figured out kind of, For some reason I had to enable SSL on my server. I still do not know why? I really did not want to, I do not want to buy a cert yet and useing a self signed one has issues. At least its not redirecting.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your https web space is separate from your http web space. That's just a generic page showing the directory structure of your secure web space.

You don't appear to have a ssl certificate anyway. Unless you buy one you really shouldn't use https.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

try again mnn2501 , you should get a warning because of that self signed certificate. you may have been trying to access it while I was installing


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

so I should just let my domain redirect to this other site?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I just installed joomla so the directory structure is no longer displaying


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

||Downhome|| said:


> so I should just let my domain redirect to this other site?


If you aren't going to buy a certificate then just disable ssl. You shouldn't need a certificate unless you have sensitive data being transferred to your site, such as credit card info.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

||Downhome|| said:


> I just installed joomla


To each his own, I suppose. I find Joomla templates to be too rigid for my needs. I know that you can edit Joomla templates, but it's a lot more trouble to edit a Joomla template than to edit an html page. I don't see the point in Joomla unless the template fits your needs exactly, which is unlikely.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

with the ssl disabled it was redirecting my domain to some virtual currency site that I have nothing to do with. I only caught it cause the browsers auto put in that secure address. Its something to do with the host I'm sure. I really don't want it enabled but I cant have it redirecting. No point in having hosting and a domain if people are looking at someone elses stuff and I'm paying...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

||Downhome|| said:


> with the ssl disabled it was redirecting my domain to some virtual currency site that I have nothing to do with. I only caught it cause the browsers auto put in that secure address. Its something to do with the host I'm sure. I really don't want it enabled but I cant have it redirecting. No point in having hosting and a domain if people are looking at someone elses stuff and I'm paying...


If that's the case then I would leave it enabled. Yes, I'm certain that you are correct that your host has their web server application configured to do that. I never considered doing it on my server. There's probably a little revenue in it for them.


----------

